# Indiana guys I found you a deal!



## JDiggity (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Server-Rack-/231003921079?pt=US_Rackmount_Cases_Chassis&hash=item35c8e81ab7#ht_721wt_1400

Saw this and thought of you all.  Wish I lived in that area as it would be mine.


----------



## acd (Jun 25, 2013)

ogden dunes is northern indiana, about halfway between michigan city and chicago, for pickup only it says. A cute 18U.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Not sure if this is "industry news", unless someone is planning on using this to start a new datacenter?


----------



## wdq (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Not sure if this is "industry news", unless someone is planning on using this to start a new datacenter?


@shovenose Might be interested.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

wdq said:


> @shovenose Might be interested.


"The new and improved BetterVPS, now operating out of a real _data shack_ - someone's shed in Indiana where I managed to tap power and 10Mb/s wireless Internet from their house."


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 25, 2013)

ouch you guys are mean to Shovie!  But really I couldn't think of a better place to put it!


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

24khost said:


> ouch you guys are mean to Shovie!


Sorry, couldn't help myself. Really I don't dislike him, I would have said that about anyone or no one. Just seemed like such a good business model 

Back on topic, how much does something like this weigh, for shipping? I know the eBay offer is local pickup only, but I'm wondering about the logistics of getting someone else there to buy it for you (generic "you") and ship it.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I'm wondering about the logistics of getting someone else there to buy it for you (generic "you") and ship it.


I totally want the rack too lol... anybody live out there?


----------



## jenok (Jun 25, 2013)

Mini Rack, it looks cute. LOL


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 25, 2013)

I am sure I could work something with Devon but awfully expensive to ship.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

jenok said:


> Mini Rack, it looks cute. LOL


"Our servers might be junk, but they're in a nice looking rack!"


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Not sure if this is "industry news", unless someone is planning on using this to start a new datacenter?


Moved to off topic. That's better. I still like the DC out of the shed "industry", but oh well...


----------



## XFS_Brian (Jun 25, 2013)

I live in Indiana and this has gotten me thinking. Really thinking hard on this one. May need to watch where this acution goes. I could be a happy owner of a server rack.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

XFS_Brian said:


> I live in Indiana and this has gotten me thinking. Really thinking hard on this one. May need to watch where this acution goes. I could be a happy owner of a server rack.


What would you do with it?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 25, 2013)

It looks more like a minifridge than a minirack... am I missing something, or is the only heat escape the two small fans on top?


----------



## XFS_Brian (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> What would you do with it?


I have a couple of Dell 1U servers at home that I need to get of the table in my closet and into a rack. Not sure if I will get it but I will be keeping an eye on it for sure.


----------



## H4G (Jun 25, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> It looks more like a minifridge than a minirack... am I missing something, or is the only heat escape the two small fans on top?


Exactly what I thought 

May well be a good use for it as well


----------



## MannDude (Jun 25, 2013)

Not that I particularly want this, but I hate how anything 'Indiana' seems to be always in Indianapolis or further north. AKA "almost Chicago" or "almost Michigan" (to me).

I live in "almost Kentucky", so it saddens me to see neat things in my state but so far away.


----------



## XFS_Brian (Jun 25, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Not that I particularly want this, but I hate how anything 'Indiana' seems to be always in Indianapolis or further north. AKA "almost Chicago" or "almost Michigan" (to me).
> 
> I live in "almost Kentucky", so it saddens me to see neat things in my state but so far away.


I can say the same for what I find in the south.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 27, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Not that I particularly want this, but I hate how anything 'Indiana' seems to be always in Indianapolis or further north. AKA "almost Chicago" or "almost Michigan" (to me).
> 
> I live in "almost Kentucky", so it saddens me to see neat things in my state but so far away.


Meh... 4 hours drive max. I do that twice in a day sometimes. NH -> NYC and back. Shouldn't be a big deal if you really want the thing.


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 29, 2013)

Can anyone familiar with physical boxes confirm if it fits the size of a standard server? As I was just thinking maybe it's for Atom servers or whatever.



Aldryic C said:


> It looks more like a minifridge than a minirack... am I missing something, or is the only heat escape the two small fans on top?


Could Atom-only be the messing part?

All I know, is I have my netbook running on Atom for years and I tend to cover the ventilation area with stuff for long times without me thinking of something called temperature,  while in a notebook running normal processors, the same act would bring it to max temp in  seconds!


----------



## Chronic (Jun 29, 2013)

How much do these usually go for? Knowing eBay auctions, it could pick up on the price in the last few minutes.


----------



## Zach (Jun 29, 2013)

Portage is about a 10 minute drive to the east for me.


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 29, 2013)

Portage.... TOO FAR.

WHY MUST I LIVE IN CARMEL. D:


----------



## Zach (Jun 29, 2013)

Otakumatic said:


> Portage.... TOO FAR.
> 
> WHY MUST I LIVE IN CARMEL. D:


Carmel is awesome.  Me and my family were looking at moving to Fishers a few years ago.


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 29, 2013)

Zach said:


> Carmel is awesome.  Me and my family were looking at moving to Fishers a few years ago.


Yeah, it's a nice city.

Anyways, I could run a LEB host from my home! Better than co-location deals in Indy (nFrame in Carmel wanted $300 for 1U IIRC).

Kidding.


----------



## pcan (Jun 29, 2013)

This is not a computer rack. It appears to be a regular wall-mounted communication equipment rack, with about  60cm depth and a two-sections body: the section to be permanently attached to the wall is about 10 cm depth; the main body with the rails is about 50 cm. Still a decent place to put short depth servers, 40cm maximum. It is designed to host mainly a few switches, so cooling features are minimal. Expect the top fans to be really loud. I have a dozen of this kind of racks at work, for network patch panels and switches.


----------



## Zach (Jun 29, 2013)

pcan said:


> This is not a computer rack. It appears to be a regular wall-mounted communication equipment rack, with about  60cm depth and a two-sections body: the section to be permanently attached to the wall is about 10 cm depth; the main body with the rails is about 50 cm. Still a decent place to put short depth servers, 40cm maximum. It is designed to host mainly a few switches, so cooling features are minimal. Expect the top fans to be really loud. I have a dozen of this kind of racks at work, for network patch panels and switches.


Yeah, it's build to be mounted on a wall in a small office/branch for switches, routers, patch panels, etc.  You would probably fit a half depth server in it.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 30, 2013)

About 12 hours to go on this and the bidding is at $25. Does that bid come from anyone around here?


----------



## earl (Jul 2, 2013)

It sold for $39.99!! pretty good deal for the winning buyer.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone here pick it up?


----------



## Zach (Jul 2, 2013)

Not I.  Good deal though.


----------



## Dan (Jul 2, 2013)

I probably shouldn't of bought that ... since I live in Australia and all...

Kidding


----------



## admin__velinux (Jul 5, 2013)

v. nice deal!


----------

